

Show HN: A simpler, more convenient travel experience - dmenggg
http://www.mobilesuitesapp.com/

======
dmenggg
Currently live at ~700 hotels, primarily Starwood & Hyatt brands: Westin, W,
St. Regis, Le Meridien, Hyatt, Grand Hyatt, Hyatt Place, Hyatt Regency.

Please leave a comment if there's a specific hotel that you'd like to see
added to the platform!

------
maisiedevine
On my last vacation, I had to call the front desk and ask to be connected to
room service 4 times before someone finally picked up. -- The Mark Hotel NYC
needs to be on this app.

------
dmt24
This looks great - would love to see the Four Seasons Miami on there! Thanks!

~~~
dmenggg
Thanks for the feedback! We'll get the Four Seasons Miami on the app asap, and
I'll let you know when it's available.

